

Proof that NES games are NP-hard [pdf] - jmduke
http://arxiv.org/pdf/1203.1895v1.pdf

======
kbolino
The link title is wrong, the paper title is wrong, and the abstract is wrong.

Actual NES games are not NP-hard. They have a finite number of levels, and
those levels have all been solved [edit: solved _in constant time_ moreover,
as they have all been solved within the lifetime of a human being].

An _abstraction_ based _loosely_ upon the _concepts_ behind the NES games is
NP-hard.

